
Firefox turns on DoH as default for US users - cyptus
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/02/25/firefox-continues-push-to-bring-dns-over-https-by-default-for-us-users/
======
compuguy
This article has already been posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22412409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22412409)

~~~
floatingatoll
Email the mods with the footer Contact link and they’ll merge them.

